# صور من مجزرة كنيسة النجاة والذي وراء المجزرة المالكي ومقتدة اللوطي



## ارض السلام (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*بأي ذنب قتلوا هؤلاء المساكين من ابناء الطائفة المسيحية المسالمة*

*لعنة عليك يامالكي ومقتدة اللوطي انتم وراء هذه المجزرة المروعة*

*انتم والله وراء هذه المجزرة عليكم لعنة الله*

*اين العشائر اين المثقفين اين المحاميين والمعلمين والمدرسين والاطباء*

*اين اين اين ابناء العراق لماذا السكوت على مايجري ببلدكم الجريح*

*لعنة الله عليك السيستاني انت السبب بكل مايحل بالعراق*
*اخواني اخواتي من المسيحيين الاعزاء على قلوبنا تيقنو ان من فعل هذه الفعله هو خارج عن الاسلام وبعيد كل البعد عن الاسلام *
*لانه المسيحي بشر والاسلام يحترم البشر ويحرم قتل البشر *
*ونحن نعزيكم كل التعزيه اخوتي في الله *
*عظم الله اجوركم *
*عظم الله اجوركم*

















































صور من تشيع جثامين الشهداء ووقفات احتجاجية


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلكم واحد بالنسبة لي ارهاب شيعة او سنة .. انتم امة الارهاب بعينه*

*سترون كيف سيكون عذابكم يا كلاب يا مسلمين *


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

>


فتحتلي جرح قديم بالصورة...

ربنا يسامحهم...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## azazi (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لمشاعرك ياعزيزي..
ولكن قولك ان السبب هو المالكي فهذا عار عن الصة اذ ان القاعدة قالت اسباب هجومها الوحشي على المسيحيين في سيدة النجاة..واما قولك ان الإسلام يحرم قتل البشر فهذا عار عن الصحة وله كلام وشرح يطول.


----------



## ارض السلام (6 نوفمبر 2010)

نحن نحترم مشاعركم اخوتي في الله وان الجرح الذي اصابكم اصابنا وكل قطرة دم سقطت منكم زادة حزننا عليكم لانه انتم اخوتنا ونود لكم كل المحبه والاحترام وغالين على قلوبنا


----------



## back_2_zero (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا اكيد مش حيسيبنا 
صور صعبة اوى ​


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*كفاية عرض في الصور دي 
ارحموووووووونا خلاص 

صدقوني كل ما ارى او اسمع عن هذه الحادثة يزداد حقدي على الاسلام 

لماذا لا يوجد مسيحي واحد ارهابي يفجر نفسه في مساجدكم و يقتل المئات من المصليين؟
ارجو ان يعرف المسلمين ما السبب او الدافع الذي يخرج منهم مثل هؤلاء الارهابيين 
نحن نعرف و لكن انتم هل تعرفون؟؟​*


----------



## christian.2010 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

أغلب المسلمين ارهابيين ويحللوا قتل المسيحي كل من هو غير مسلم معرض للقتل من المسلمين ربنا يهديهم


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*اتعرفي لماذا يا روز *

*لان الهنا اله المحبة والرحمة والسلام لم يأمر بهذا *

*اما الهم القذر يامر بقتل كل شخص غير مسلم *

*وفوق هذا اتعجب من الشيوخ الي بيقولو الاسلام لا يغصب احد على اعتناقه ..*

*انا مش عارف هم بيضحكو على انفسهم ولا ايه بالضبط *


----------



## فادي البغدادي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*و تطاول أحفاد الشيطان على خليقة الله مجدداً
و كرروا أفعالهم الشنعاء الدنيئة التي لا يرضى عنها
لا دين لا شرع ولا قانون ....

تطاول أشباه الرجال و أضحوكة الزمان مجددا ً
في هجمةٍِ إرهابية أستهدفت أناس آمنين عـُـزَل ..
عـُـزّل من كل شئ .. إلا من الايمان بالله الواحد الأحد
عـُـزّل من الســــــلاح .. إلا انهم يحملون صبرهم في ضمائرهم
و محبتهم في قلوبهم ، تحدّوا كل تهديدات عبدة الشيطان
من الارهابيين المقاتلين في سبيل الطاغوت و المجاهدين (بل الجاحدين) نعمة الله ، الناقمين على الانسانية 
تجاوزوا هؤلاء المؤمنيــن كل الموانع ليصلوا لبيت الله و يقيموا صلاة قداس يوم الأحد 31/ 10/ 2010 

إعتداء جديـــد يقوم به أنصاف الاقزام و أحفاد أبليـــس
ليمسسوا بأرواح أناس أبرياء .. و ليذبحوا ملائكة بعمر الزهور
في كنيسة سيدة الشهداء .. سيدة النجاة ببغداد
و ليقتلوا عوائل بأكملها بغمضة جفن و بلمح البصر
تسلح الجبناء بأسلحة قاتلة ، زوّدها بهم الشيطان و أعوانه ، لأنهم أجبن ما يكونوا ، و أخنث من أشباه الرجال

أسلحتهم الفتاكة وجهوها بوجه طفلة لم تتجاوز ربيعها الرابع و ملاك آخر عمره ثلاثة أعوام ليُـذبحوهما ذبحاً
على مذبح الكنيسة حيث نقيم صلواتنا و نصلي من أجل اعدائنا و لمغفرة ذنوبهم

أغتالوا كهنة عــُــزّل ، كرسوا حياتهم لبث روح المحبة و التسامح
و سعوا جاهديـــن لدعم و مساعدة كل الفقراء و المحتاجيــن
من أبناء العراق بمسيحيهم و مسلميهم

عوائل بأكملها أبيدت عن بكرة أبيها ، لسبب واحد لانهم جاءوا للصلاة و التعبــّــد لله

هنيئا ً لكم يا أشباه الرجال !! لانكم حررتم القدس من براثن الصهاينة و افغانستان و العراق و الخليج العربي من الاحتلال الامريكي و لم يتبقى لكم سوى تحرير مـَـن تدّعون أنهن محتجزات في كنائس و أديرة الكنيسة القبطية بمصر !!!

و ماذا عن كل المسلمين الذين اعتنقوا الايمان المسيحي و آمنوا بالرب يسوع المسيح فاديا ً و مخلصا ً لحياتهم و القابعين في سجونكم السرية .. في مصر و السعودية و أيران و غيرهم من الدول الحاضنة للإرهاب الاسلامي

تبا ً لكم .. يا برابرة العصر ...و مغول القرن الحادي و العشرون

الرحمة و الإكرام لأرواح شهدائنا الخالدة التي ستبقى ماثلة أمام عيوننا و حية في ضمائرنا
الشفاء العاجل لكل المصابين و الجرحى

و الصبر و السلوان لعوائل الشهداء .. هنيئا ً لهم شرف الشهادة ..
يا ليتني كنتُ معهم .. لأنعم بما ينعمون به الآن .. حضن الآب و الاخدار السماوية .. *


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحوش *
*غير ادميين*
*ارهابيين*
*يكفى ان يطلق عليهم*
*مسلمون*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*رحمتك يا رب ​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراجدا للخبر والصور المحزنه جدا

عزاؤنا أنهم عند الرب . فليصلوا لأجلنا
​


----------



## MAJI (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اقتباس
*ونحن نعزيكم كل التعزيه اخوتي في الله 
عظم الله اجوركم *
*عظم الله اجوركم*
شكرا لك على مشاعرك
*لعنة عليك يامالكي ومقتدة اللوطي انتم وراء هذه المجزرة المروعة*
انت تتهم الشيعة لانك سني
العمل الجبان والمخزي  يتنصل منه الكل ويكفينا هذا الاعتراف من نفس منفذيه بانهم جبناء ومرتزقةوبدون مبدأ
ان كنت تريد السلام في ارض السلام بادر بالمغفرة لمن اساء اليك ولا تشجع على الحرب الانتقامية 
لانها بلا نهاية ولا توصل الى السلام يا ارض السلام
شكرا لك
والرب يبارك حياتك بسلام المسيح


----------

